# Schnitzel and Salem



## Konotashi (Mar 27, 2010)

In less than one week's span, I lost my two bunny babies. I have no idea what happened.

First I came home and found Schnitzel dead in his cage in an awkward position, with his head thrown back and the rest of his body splayed out. I came home and found Salem in the same position, and I thought he was dead looking at him, and I ran to my boyfriend who was in another room to tell him. I went back to finish feeding the gliders and my ferret and saw his leg move. I started screaming, "HE'S ALIVE! HE'S ALIVE!" I took him out of his cage and for about half an hour I was trying to see if anything was stuck in his throat, giving him CPR, both with pressure and by mouth, and he'd stiffen up, then go limp, then stiffen up again. My attempts were feeble, and I had to try and save my baby and fail the night before my birthday. 

They were acting perfectly normal before they passed. The only thing I noticed any different was that Salem was losing a little bit of weight. Other than that, nothing.

I'm not sure what happened to them. I wish I did, because not knowing hurts far too much.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for both of your loss's...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 29, 2010)

were so sorry for your loss of Scnitzel and Salem. Couldn't imagine losing two so close together. Rest in peace little ones.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry to hear of your losses, 
Binky free Schnitzel ad Salem :angelandbunny:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh no! Missed this before. 

How tragic. So very sorry. 

This isn't the section for an analysis, but please post in the Infirmary and we can try and figure out what went wrong. 

:rip: Schnitzel and Salem


sas :sad:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry. There was probably something going on medically that you couldn't see, because rabbits are so good at hiding illnesses. Binky free, sweet bunnies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, its never easy, I've been there before. The good thing is they both knew they were loved. Binky free little ones.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 5, 2010)

SO sorry for your losses


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little guys:rainbow:

Jen


----------

